# Music Video of my Wildcamping Motorhome - MKP caravan on a Mercedes 814 Truck



## BanjoBilly (May 5, 2012)

Check out this YouTube music video for wildcamping in Cumbria, with a Bluegrass soundtrack......  enjoy! 

Northern Rail - Taylor Armerding - Music Video by Bill Lloyd - YouTube


----------



## herbenny (May 5, 2012)

Tha was fab ....I really enjoyed that..... Ooooooo going to get my guitar out now I feel a song coming on :dance:


----------



## zipnolan (May 5, 2012)

enjoyed that, now that i know your van i'll look out for you.


----------



## lotty (May 5, 2012)

thanks for sharing, 
I bought a banjo about 2 years ago from a bric a brac shop with the intentions of getting it cleaned up and learn to play it. Unfortunatley never got round to it!


----------



## mark61 (May 5, 2012)

Brilliant.
Cool 814 too.


----------



## herbenny (May 5, 2012)

lotty said:


> thanks for sharing,
> I bought a bango about 2 years ago from a bric a brac shop with the intentions of getting it cleaned up and learn to play it. Unfortunatley never got round to it!



You should Lotty ...I only decided to learn the guitar when I hit forty and I am self taught.  Give it a go you might suprise yourself and find it really easy.  :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (May 5, 2012)

Amazing, incredible; really sums up Wildcamping, perhaps it should be the Wildcampers Anthem, with Northen Rail changed to Northern Trail, as trains haven't got much to do with Wildcamping??
Looking forward to more, keep em coming, Billy!! :banana:


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2012)

lotty said:


> thanks for sharing,
> I bought a bango about 2 years ago from a bric a brac shop with the intentions of getting it cleaned up and learn to play it. Unfortunatley never got round to it!



i'm not surprised,those bangoes are notoriously difficult to play.i play the bogpipes myself.


----------



## lotty (May 5, 2012)

n brown said:


> i'm not surprised,those bangoes are notoriously difficult to play.i play the bogpipes myself.



oops! here's the J to replace my g! am I forgiven? :lol-053:


----------



## n brown (May 5, 2012)

ta lotty,always happy to be passed a 'J'  .   never normally notice spelling but couldn't resist that one


----------



## maingate (May 5, 2012)

I used to play the rubber trumpet in an elastic band.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 5, 2012)

lotty said:


> thanks for sharing,
> I bought a banjo about 2 years ago from a bric a brac shop with the intentions of getting it cleaned up and learn to play it. Unfortunatley never got round to it!



One of my ambitions Lotty is to buy and play a banjo


----------



## barryd (May 5, 2012)

Wheres the rest of the band.  Sounded like at least a 6 piece to me.

Liked the van, not sure about the music.


----------



## David & Ann (May 6, 2012)

Bagpipes at Glencoe, a few years back (2009)


----------



## ellisboy (May 6, 2012)

:welcome: Banjo Billy,nice truck :drive:


----------



## Robmac (May 6, 2012)

Great van and music


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (May 6, 2012)

loved it, great, love bango's and blue grass.

tranivanman:dance:


----------



## BanjoBilly (May 9, 2012)

*Thanks to all ...*

Thanks to all you guys who checked out the Video.  I had not realised this forum was so busy - good news for me as Wildcamping is my favourite mode.  I spend a lot of time in Ireland, and can point to some good places, also Dumfries/Galloway area, so when I get chance I will explore this site and post some tips.  Next music video is underway - (The White Hare!) so watch this space.  Thanks again.  Billy


----------



## BanjoBilly (May 9, 2012)

*Willy Ruby Band*



barryd said:


> Wheres the rest of the band.  Sounded like at least a 6 piece to me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> The Willy Ruby Band on this track comprises Billy Lloyd (banjo, vocals, vocal harmonies, tenor guitar, whistles,) and Johno Leader, Bass, Drums, Lead guitar.  As you can tell, it was multi-tracked on the recording. The album also features Hannah Flynn (harmony vocals) and Jacob McCauley (bodhran)   When we play live, Colin Blakey plays Bass,  Pat Simmons on guitar.  Check out Willy Ruby on iTunes, Spotify, and (soon) Amazon.  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jun 9, 2012)

The Album - or whatever track you fancy, is now available on Amazon - Bill Lloyd : Willy Ruby [Explicit]: Bill Lloyd: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads and I really love it.  Can't wait to see the White Hare music video, that's going to be quite a challenge to do!!  That, and Northern Rail are my favourite tracks. :heart:


----------



## scenictraveller (Jun 10, 2012)

n brown said:


> i'm not surprised,those bangoes are notoriously difficult to play.i play the bogpipes myself.



heres some bogpipes for u  

My PVC Instrument, DRS Talent Show (Original) - YouTube


----------

